# Wildstar auf 2PCs herunterladen



## Infecto333 (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
mein Eltern sind  getrennt und da wollte ich fragen: wenn ich das Spiel jetzt bei meiner Mutter ihrem PC kaufe und herunterlade ob ich es dann bei meinem Vater seinem PC mit dem gleichen nc-soft Account herunterladen könnte oder ist das IP gespeichert? Achja wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt für 45euro kaufe was habe ich davon ist das nur die 3 tage kostenlos und die items weil ich könnte mir das spie, ja jetzt auch schon runterladen und dann könnte ich mir doch eigentlich ne gamecard holen und die aktivieren und zocken?

P.s ich habe vorhin einen Gästekey eingelöst läuft der jetzt nur ab wenn ich im game bin oder auch wenn ich offline bin?
Mfg


----------



## hockomat (30. Juli 2014)

Müsstest nur über deine Email dann die Ip bestätigen und dann kannste auch vom anderen Standort aus Zocken und Laden


----------



## Infecto333 (30. Juli 2014)

Kannst du auch auf meine 2. Frage antworten? Bitte. Zitat: Achja wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt für 45euro kaufe was habe ich davon ist das nur die 3 tage kostenlos und die items weil ich könnte mir das spie, ja jetzt auch schon runterladen und dann könnte ich mir doch eigentlich ne gamecard holen und die aktivieren und zocken?


----------



## Infecto333 (30. Juli 2014)

P.s hat jemand noch ne gästekey für mein FREUND wäre sehr nett &#9786; wenn ja per PN bitte.


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Sry. 1. Ich meinte da oben bei dem 3.post: 30 TAGE UND NICHT 3TAGE: 
und könnte mir bitte jemand auf die Fragen oben noch antworten such die mit P.S davor.
Danke. Mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2014)

1. Bitte bearbeite zukünftig deine Postings, anstatt 3x hintereinander zu Posten. Danke

2. Wenn du eine Version kaufst, hast du auf jeden Fall immer 30 Tage Spielzeit dabei. Sobald du den Gamekey aktiviert hast, fangen die 30 Tage an zu laufen. Nach dem Ablauf musst du dann ein Abo abschließen oder eine GTC kaufen.

3. Für Gästekeys haben wir einen Sammelthread


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Den sammeltheard habe ich auch nochmal benutzt .also ist es Pflicht das pack für 45euro zu kaufen? Lol ich habe den Bearbeitungs Button Garnet gesehen.
Sry


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2014)

Was meinst du mit Pflicht?

Ohne eine gekaufte Version (egal ob Retail, Keyhändler, direkter Kauf bei NC Soft/Carbine) kannst du halt nicht spielen. Ist das gleiche wie bei WoW, TESO, Final Fantasy. Oder wie es bei SWTOR, Rift, HdRO war (vor den Umstellungen auf F2P).


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Also muss ih daa pack für 45euro kaufen um das spiel zu spielen odwr reicht es auch wenn ich mir so ne game time card hole?


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2014)

Die 7 Tage sind sowas wie ein Demo Modus du hast nicht das komplette Spiel und das geht auch nur einmal einzulösen

Du bist im Spiel eingeschränkt in den 7 Tagen - du darfst nicht alles tuen.


Um Wildstar zu spielen zu dürfen musst du das Spiel kaufen.

Im Kaufpreis sind 30 Tage Spielzeit enthalten.

Diese Spielzeit geht auch vorbei wenn du nicht spielen tuest

Nach 30 Tagen musst du Geld an Wildstar zahlen damit du wieder spielen kannst 

Falls keine Kreditkarte vorhanden oder Paypal kaufste dir eine Spielzeitkarte auch hier läuft die Spielzeit ab wenn du nicht spielen tuest.

Du kannst wildstar überall spielen wo du es installiert hast wenn der Pc die systemvoraussetzungen hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2014)

Infecto333 schrieb:


> Also muss ih daa pack für 45euro kaufen um das spiel zu spielen odwr reicht es auch wenn ich mir so ne game time card hole?



Ja, du musst eine Wildstar-Version kaufen. Muss aber nicht eine für 45€ sein.

U.a. hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00DGKVP3M/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1406811494&sr=8-1 beginnt es ab 29€ + 3€ Versand. Den Key alleine, also ohne Schachtel/DVD, bekommt man auch ab ca. 29,50€.


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Ihr vesteht mich nicht ich will doh nur wissen ob ich mir das paket für 45euro kaufen MUSS damit ich das spiel das ERSTE mal spielen kann (ich habe das spiel noch garnet).
 oder reicht es auch das ich mir ne game time card hole.


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Danke. Jetzt weis ihs endlich und es tut mir leid für den doppelpost internet hat gesponnen.
Danke captain iglo genau das wollte ich wissen 

Ich frag jetzt auch mal hier in dem Forum: hat jemand vielleicht noch nen trialkey für mein freund. Würden uns riesig freuen. Tausend dank wenn jemand einen hätte. Wnn ja per pn bitte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn du dir das Spiel kaufst, müssten auch Trial-Keys dabei sein


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Ja schon aber naja ich weis halt noch nicht ob ichs mir kaufe und deswegen würde mein freund und ih es mal testen wollen ich habe ja ein key aber mein freund net. 

P.S: 1. Gibt es einen bestimmten zeitraum in dem ich die trial-keys benutzen kann?
        2.wenn mann jetzt einen key schon benutzt hat und die 7tage spielzeit sind rum und ich würde es länger testen wollen ,könnte ich dann noch einen key      benutzen?


----------



## hockomat (31. Juli 2014)

1.Nein
2.Nein


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2014)

BTW: http://www.buffed.de/Wildstar-PC-237164/News/Wildstar-Naechste-Woche-gibts-Trial-Keys-zu-gewinnen-1130038/


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Zu meiner 2. Frage kann man echt nicht  2trial keys benutzen?


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Könnte mir einer antworten bitte?


----------



## hockomat (31. Juli 2014)

Mal ganz ehrlich wie viele antworten willst du denn immer ich sagte doch schon Nein willst du uns hier verarschen oder was Is los oO Sry für die harschen Worte aber das geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich will es halt von ne andren bestätigt haben weil ich dir nicht glaube sry....
woher weißt du es denn?


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2014)

da siehste mal was du fürn ruf hier hast hackomat niemand glaubt dir


----------



## Infecto333 (31. Juli 2014)

Wynn geht es oder nicht? Und wenn nicht was passiert denn dann wenn ich noch einen eingebe kommt dann eine fehlermeldung? Oder was?


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2014)

Die antwort gab ich dir schon eine seite vorher


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Juli 2014)

Infecto333 schrieb:


> Wynn geht es oder nicht? Und wenn nicht was passiert denn dann wenn ich noch einen eingebe kommt dann eine fehlermeldung? Oder was?


Mit einen zweiten Trial-Key müsstest du neu anfangen und brauchst dafür auch eine andere E-Mail Adresse, weil zwei Keys für den selben Account nicht funktionieren. Ist eigentlich bei allen MMO´s so.


----------



## hockomat (1. August 2014)

1. Schäm dich Wynn



2.zum TE:Meinst du ich erzähl dir hier scheiße? OMG da will man helfen dann so etwas. Ich Spiele selber Wildstar und daher weis ich so etwas zu mal es auch auf der Offiziellen Seite im Forum zb nach zu lesen ist wenn man sich mal ein wenig angestrengt hätte. Und wenn du den Leuten hier eh nix glaubst den brauchste hier auch keine fragen stellen und verzweifel halt an deinem scheiß Problem (was übrigens über Tante Google sofort gelöst gewesen wäre). Ich bin raus hier so was hab ich lange nicht erlebt unfassbar.
Ps. ich hab eher das Gefühl du Trollst hier rum denn so unwissend kann man gar nicht sein.


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Hahahaha jetzt weiß ichs ja und ich habe noch nie nen game mit so nem code oder sowas gezockt meine games waren fast alle Free2play to Player oder p2play.... also... und weil du so arrogant naja verzieh dich.. den anderen Leute wie: Wynn, Dagonzo und kaptain iglo sind wenigstens nicht so arrogant wie du und ich wusste auch nicht das du ws zockst...

P.s bei Google habe ich alles mögliche eeingegeben und nix gefunden.


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

So ich muss jetzt nochmal ins Detail fragen:

1. Wenn ich  mir das Spiel jetzt runterlade und die testzeit gespielt habe also  7 Tage gezockt habe, was passiert dann steht dann irgendwas oder was passiert da? Oder was passiert wenn ich Grad in game bin und meine testzeit läuft gerade ab?

2. Wenn ich es mir dann kaufe kaufe ich mir wahrscheinlich ne CD Box und wenn ich die CD dann einlege was passiert da dann ich mein ich habe das Spiel ja schon heruntergeladen (weil ich ja schon die Testversion gespielt habe siehe oben) habe. UND wird das dann überschrieben denn ich kaufe mir wahrscheinlich dann die deluxe und da sind ja auch items und 30 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit drin. Und die items und so will ich ja auch haben also wie läuft das dann ab könnte mir einer helfen?

Mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2014)

Zu 1) Kann sein, dass du mitten drin ausgeloggt wirst. Auf jeden Fall kannst du dich nach Ablauf der 7 Tage (ohne aktiviertes Spiel/Abo) nicht mehr einloggen.

Zu 2) Wenn du das Spiel schon installiert hast, brauchst du keine CD mehr. Du musst in deinem WildStar Account auf der Webseite einfach den Product-Key aktivieren. Anhand des Keys wird erkannt, welche Version du hast. Die Items wirst du dann sicherlich Ingame per Post erhalten.


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Ist dann mein Charakter auser der test-version weg oder ist alles noch da und och kann gemütlich da weiter spielen wo ich aufgehört habe.


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2014)

dein charakter wird nicht gelöscht solang du den account behälst mit dem du angefangen hast


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Also wenn ich sen produkt key dann eingegeben habe kann ich einfach chillig weiterspielen mit dem char?


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2014)

jo


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Cool. Na dann sind alle Fragen BIS JETZT beantwortet wenn ich noch welche habw frag ich einfach hier nach.


----------



## hockomat (1. August 2014)

Ich bin Arrogant? Du stellst mich als Lügner hin und wunderst dich das ich dann keine lust mehr habe zu helfen? wie alt bist du eigentlich 10 würde zu deiner Argumentation und dem Rest passen . Make my Day Boy


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Ich habe nocht gesagt das du lugst ich habe nur gesagt das ich es dir nicht glaube ist doch jetzt auch egal.

Achja wolltee nochmal mal schnell fragen: also der key ist mit in der cd box enthalten oder wo steht der dann?
Und wass ist ein steelbook bei amazon steht: wildstar deluxe edition (steelbook)?


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2014)

So, nochmal: Benutze die Edit-Funktion!

Der Key ist entweder auf einem Aufkleber in der Box oder im Handbuch oder auf einem extra Flyer, wirst du dann sehen, wenn du die Schachtel hast.

Steelbook, ist wie der Name schon sagt eine DVD-Box aus Metall.

BTW: Denk dran, der Account-Inhaber muss volljährig sein


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Naja volljährig bin ich noch net ..xD meine mutter machts über amazon
Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2014)

Ich meine den Account für WildStar selber (NCSoft-Account).


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2014)

das wird natürlich auch seine mutter eröffnen müssen wegen den zahlungsdaten ^^


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Nee ich hab mich einfach 18gemacht


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2014)

Editier das schnell sonst liest die Polizei das hier weil du das öffentlich gepostet hat und klingelt bei dir


----------



## Infecto333 (1. August 2014)

Na genau xD


----------



## Aun (1. August 2014)

1. der besitzer muss min 18 jahre alt sein und (2.) zahlungsfähigs sein.
2. hast du via trialkey schon einmal wildstar gespielt, dann musst du für einen weiteren trialkey (wie bei der buffed verlosung) einen neuen emailaccount erstellen. was wiederrum einen neuen charakter heißt.
3. kaufst du das spielt (für diese horrenden 45 tacken), erhälts du 30 tage spielzeit.(weiter im 5 nächsten punkt). 
4.)du kannst diesen code auf deinen trialcode anwenden.
5.) aktivierst du diesen spielecode auf den zb schon angewendeten trial code, dann wird dieser char zu deinem mainchar. es geht nirgends etwas verloren. außer du erstellst via anderem mail acc einen neuen account.


kurz auf deutsch: 


du kannst keine 2 trials auf 1 acc anwenden. kauf das game endlich.
du bekommst automatisch 30 tage spielzeit, bei aktivierung des keys in deinemn account,

du must zahlungsfähig sein / eine gamecard kaufen um das spiel am laufen zu halten.
_*2 trialkey funzen net.*_


das ganze gefasel hat mit minderjährigkeit überhaupt nichts zu tun!

und wenn ich noch nen dummen fragenpost von dir sehe, dann gibts hier andere konsequenzen.... 


*den editierbutton zu übersehen hat eigtl administrative bestrafung zur folge, bzw sagt etwas über dein geistiges alter aus

ach und ja. du kannst das beknackte game auf 2 pc installieren. *es wird dich dann nur jeweils nach einer ip verifizierung fragen. weil du dauernd von unterschiedlichen orten einloggst


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2014)

Mich hat das Spiel bei jedem IP-Wechsel gefragt...
Und im Gegensatz zu Guild Wars 2 kann man das Netz nicht mal dauerhaft zulassen.

Schutz des Accounts ist ja gut, aber kann einen auch ziemlich schnell nerven.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2014)

richtig. eigtl fragt dich das kack gam bei jedem 2. einlog versuch, ob du das bist, weil von wo anders eingeloggt wurde


----------



## hockomat (2. August 2014)

Also bei mir fragt er das nicht vielleicht aber auch weil ich Ne statische ip habe die nicht dauernd wechselt oder es liegt am authentifikator


----------



## Infecto333 (2. August 2014)

Ok aun musst nicht gleich so.... es War alles geklärt was willst du eigentlich. ??


----------



## Derulu (2. August 2014)

I'am watching u, so stop it

Reißt euch ein kleines Bißchen zusammen


----------



## hockomat (2. August 2014)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ok aun musst nicht gleich so.... es War alles geklärt was willst du eigentlich. ?? [/font]



Das könnte man dich auch fragen wenn mand as alles so verfolgt sieht es eher so aus als würdest du doch noch auf eine Antwort hoffen die dir sagt das du das Spiel auch mir Drölf Tryal keys immer wieder Umsonst Spielen kannst


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. August 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> Also bei mir fragt er das nicht vielleicht aber auch weil ich Ne statische ip habe die nicht dauernd wechselt oder es liegt am authentifikator



Das liegt an deiner statischen IP 

Bei mir war es immer so beim Einloggen:

1. Login von neuer IP -> Mail mit Bestätigungslink -> IP wird gespeichert und zugelassen
2. Authenticator

Da aber nicht, wie bei GW2 der IP-Raum des Anbieters zugelassen wird, wird die Liste ziemlich schnell ziemlich lang. Und das nervte gewaltig.


----------



## hockomat (2. August 2014)

Das komische ist bei gw2 muss ich jedes mal per Mail bestätigen


----------



## Infecto333 (2. August 2014)

Ich wollte nochmal fragen also: wenn ich den trial key jetzt eingelöst habe und der geht noch als bsp. 4tage aber ich habe mich schon entschieden das spiel längere zeit spielen zu wollen.  Und habe das spiel schon zuhause liegen (naja wie soll ich sagem ich habe es halt schon zuhause liegn weil ich 1. Es wieder zuruckschicken kann und weil ich angenommen ich will es eine langere zeit spielen und ich dann  kein bog habe dann 2tage auf wildstar zu warten) und gebe den code ein. Und jetzt meine frage: da wird doch dann bestimmt uberschrieben also die test version. So das ih dann sofort 30tage kostenlos habe und meine items oder muss ich erst warten bis die testversion (die 7 tage) abgelaufen sind also vorbei sind Umd kann dann erst den deluxe-versions code  einlösen

P.s ich kenne mich mit sowas nicht so aus deswegem nölt bitte nicht gleich rum.


----------



## hockomat (2. August 2014)

Du kannst ihn jetzt schon einlösen nur würde ich warten bis die 7 tage abgelaufen sind warum Spielzeit verschwenden da die Trial Version ja mit der richtigen überschrieben wird und dann die letzten Tage weg wären. Kannst du mir jetzt glauben oder du fragst noch 2 ma anch und hoffst das jemand glaubwürdigeres dir Antwortet


----------



## Infecto333 (2. August 2014)

Ne mach ich net das glaub ich dir  aber wenn man schon lvl 20 ist was soll ich dann noch mit der test Version und ich mein mit der test Version habe ich ja auch nicht alle Funktionen. Oder wie ist das? Was fehlen denn eigentlich für funktionen?
Achja dumme frage aber du meinst die letzten tage der trial Version wären weg oder? Oder meinst du was anderes? Ich weiß sehr dumme frage &#9786;


----------



## hockomat (2. August 2014)

Jadie meinte ich.

Aber Ok wenn du schon LvL 20 bist und die Grenze der Trial erreicht hast dann kannste auch gleich den Account Upgraden hast ja sonst eh nix mehr zu tun da du nicht weiter Lvl´n kannst


----------



## Infecto333 (2. August 2014)

Jobs dann geb ich gleich einfach den code ein und zocken weiter.


----------



## Infecto333 (7. August 2014)

so ich habe mal wieder ne frage. also ich habe jetzt mal die testversion angefangen und bin sehr enttäuscht über dir spielerzahlen ich habe bis jetzt keinen spieler gesehen warum?
ich bin realm: Archon (EU). kann das sein das man in der testversion keine spieler sieht? oder wie ist das? bin im 2gebiet also nach dem raumschiff und bin verbannter. MFG


----------



## hockomat (7. August 2014)

1. solltest du Lieber auf Ithika oder Progenitor Spielen je nach dem ob du PvE oder PvP Server bevorzugst hier findest du die größten Deutschen Community´s. Und ich dachte du hättest dir das Game gekauft und nun doch wieder Testversion? Oder meinst du mit TestVersion den Freimonat der beim Game inbegriffen ist?


----------

